# Cooking Bags Toxic to Budgies



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It has come to my attention (via a Facebook posting) that Jenny-O Turkey Cooking Bags are very toxic to budgies.

An individual wrote that right after cooking a turkey in one of the bags, her budgies starting dying...

Please be very careful when using products such as these around your birds.*


----------



## Foxfire (Nov 13, 2017)

Also, please never cook in plastic for your own health and well-being.  <3


----------



## jellybug (Aug 11, 2017)

WHAT! Oh noooo that is so sad  
Now I am nervous because sometimes my mom buys something like this: Wellsley Farms Hot Rotisserie Chicken, 3 lbs. - BJ's Wholesale Club
It comes hot in the bag ready to eat, but sometimes we heat it up in the microwave while it's in the bag (if it's leftovers) 
Can this also hurt budgies?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would suggest you remove any leftovers from the bag and heat them on a microwave safe plate covered with waxed paper instead.*


----------

